# The Saw Horse Workshop - A New Begining



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*And so it begins...*

OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/album?c=sawhorseworkshop&aid=576460762402391685&pid=&wtok=SFaLHKSV.C_iYjAHjaCmGQ--&ts=1179879545&.src=ph

Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007
> 
> ...


So, you shop is going to have a raised floor, not a slab, correct? What is the black in the distance? Congratulations on the start of your shop. You must be excited!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the progress on your shop. Thanks for sharing. Hopefully you will document any design decisions you make along the way.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007
> 
> ...


Sawhorse
So give us more details…framed, block, pole building? Having just gone through the process the past few years it will be interesting to watch your progress. Good luck and keep the pics coming.
DocK


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007
> 
> ...


I'm in the middle stages of planning a new shop. It will be interesting to follow along. I'm thinking timber frame.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> OK, construction has started on my new shop, I will be posting links to the pics as I posted them and/or posting some pics here as will as the shop goes up. Here is a link to the first pic, taken before the floor joist were constructed today, Tuesday, May 22, 2007
> 
> ...


this will be fun. I love being part of building without breaking a sweat!!!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*My Vision*

Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


Very nice. Any windows on the other side? My dream shop (the one I will have someday) has nice large bay windows.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


Yes, windows on both side for flow-thru ventalation….there will also be a window next to the man door.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


Oooooo…dream shop! Tommy likey!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


What's the floor plan going to look like, Sawhorse. I know you've been visualizing that, too. Nice looking outside. I like the sliding door.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


Pretty much open except I will have an 8' x 8' office area to keep my magazines, computer, coffe pot, TV and refridgerator…..I have it roughly drawn out on Google Sketch-up, but I can't figure out how to change it to a .jeg file so I can incert it into the blog. I've been playing with tool layout options, but haven't settled on anything yet.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *My Vision*
> 
> Here is a rough layout of how I want the shop to look…


love the sliding door.. Oh how I wish I had an easy exit from the basement… sigh


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*Foundation Works Starts*

I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Foundation Works Starts*
> 
> I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


This will make a great time lapsed photog project. Camera, tripod, out a window…would be cool.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Foundation Works Starts*
> 
> I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


You almost had me there. I saw the house and thought…that's a house, not a shop, then you mentioned a new house, too. Congratulations on both, what a joyous occasion! Thanks for the new photo's.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Foundation Works Starts*
> 
> I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


*I'm happy for you!*


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Foundation Works Starts*
> 
> I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


Except they are still building the house as well, construction workers would probably walk-off with a camera…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Foundation Works Starts*
> 
> I took these pics while I was at lunch today, May 23, 2007 - the first one shows the shop as shot from the back with our new house in the background. The next 2 include one shot at an angle and the other from the side.


this is big event-house/shop/dreams… 
nice!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*

Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


GHet the tools in there and start making dust. Shouldn't have much of a clean up problem.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


It looks like you're going to have a great shop.


----------



## Mark1 (May 24, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


I think i am jelous


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


that's exciting. Before you move the tools onto it you need to host a dance party


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Where do I put the tools, Karson? All I have is a floor…..

Hey DebbieP, I could hold a dance now couldn't I?????

Thanks all….


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Now is CERTAINLY the time to move in the 8" joiner and table saw with wings.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Hi Sawhorse;
--I think that Debbie's got the right idea, first on list before the tools come in, is the 'barn yard' dance.

Great workshop you've got going up here!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Had a little rain last night, going back by the new house/shop construction later to see if the can do any more work today. SHop should be finished by this time next week, weather permitting…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


I love shop construction details. thanks, SH! I hope the rain lets up for ya!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Looking good! Time to get a temporary pole with some power and fire up the old tablesaw. LOL. It is going to be interesting to see which one gets finished first. The house or the shop!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


I had so much fun vicariously participating in the construction of a friend's free-standing shop. Thanks for sharing and letting us participate!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


I am jealous! Looks like a great shop space in the works.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Floor Joists and 1-1/8" Sturdy Floor installed today, May 24, 2007*
> 
> Here are a few pics I took this morning before the floor was installed and then after the flooring was in place.


Just came home for lunch, contractor wanted more money….geesh want, want , want…lol. Anyway, he tolsd me the walls should be up this afternoon and that they will start on the roof Monday. I'll run by this afternoon and take some pics of the walls. I'm have the power slaved off the house and run underground to the shop along with the water line, the satelite TV and satelite internet.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*What are those??? Walls???*

Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.










This view is the front of the shop at a slight angle, you can just see in the left corner where my office will be (man door and window) and the other opening is where the sliding 8' door will be.










This pic is of one of the sides, again you can see the office in the right hand corner, the opening in the middle is where a window will be located, there will be an identical window set in the opposite wall on the other side of the shop.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Too late for the dance party.

When is the grandopening?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


I hoping sometime in June!!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


no dance  wahhhhh

but how exciting!! This is going up quickly


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


You sound more excited about that office space than the rest of the shop, Sawhorse. It is really coming together, quickly. What is going to be on the outside? Inside(sheetrock)? I'm happy for you because I went through the same joy about six to eight months ago.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Yeeeehawwww!!! It's comin together!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


I think it's an office/bunkhouse. LOL


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Just pointing out the openings and the interior walls in case anyone was wondering Oscorner…..I'll wrap the outside once with 5/8" OSB and cover that with 4×8 sheets of pine siding, and then I'll prime and paint it. The inside will have mostly OSB, but some slat wall as I have about 6 or 7 sheets of slat wall I got out of a Mervyn's Dept. store when it closed.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


I had the same feeling when they were building mine!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Sawhorse, I wrapped mine with Tyvex and insulated the wall to R13 and the ceiling to R19. I can keep it toasty with a 16,000 BTU propane heater set on the second setting(I don't know how many BTU's that is) and maintain 55 degrees on the lowest setting with the outside temps in the upper 20's. When deciding whether or not to insulate, I found out that it was only a $250 difference in price, so I insulated and am sure glad that I did. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


I'll talk to my builder, that's no a bad idea….thanks…I'll still use "roll" insulation the inside


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


I agree with Os, My building has 6 X 6 posts with 2 X 6 between the posts with a 2 X 4 on the outside. The cavity has insulation stuffed in there. I don't know how much. and it has r19 in the ceilings.

Today it was 64 deg in the building and it was 84 outside. The building is comfortable year around. I've got a ceiling space heater that gets it warm in the winter. I set the thermostat at 62 deg when I'm in the shop. When I'm out I turn it off. I've never seen it below 40 in the winter. usually in the 50's if I I'm the shop every day.

I've got a 24,000 air conditioner for the summer.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Insulation is a good investment, the more the better.


----------



## vin (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Deffinately a good idea to insulate, will help alot with the AC. Also feel alot cozier inside.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Insulate, and you will be able to spend more time in the shop all year round. Cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter. Besides the temperature for finishing, it has to be comfortable enough to work in.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *What are those??? Walls???*
> 
> Went back by the new shop this afternoon, May 25, 2007 and low and behold….WALLS!!! The walls are 10' in height.
> 
> ...


Had the insulation delivered this afternoon, I'll be putting it in Sunday afternoon. 900 ft of R13…


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*In the Dry!!!*

Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.










Thursday morning and the rafters are already half done.










Friday morning and the guys are putting the tar paper on the roof, and the other framer is putting in the bird blocks and slats hanging at the bottom for me to nail the siding to next week. I'm on vacation next week and will working on finishing up the outside siding, insulating the inside and finishing out the inside as well, getting ready for the electrician and hanging the sliding door.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Looking great. I bet your getting excited.


----------



## RickInTexas (Apr 21, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Coming along great, did they use roof trusses or custom framing? Will you be using the attic space for any storage after moving in?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne and Rick,

Custom framing, these guys are "Old School", haven't decided on the attic thing yet, still trying to figure out where to put what…lol


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Nothing like walls and a roof to make it feel more like a shop. How much electrical service are you planning?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


I'm salivating!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Looking good horse…nice size. Be fun to start moving in…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


I am excited to see the "birth" of your shop. I know how it feels.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *In the Dry!!!*
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday morning (Thursday May 31) and this morning (Friday, June 1, 2007)...we lost almost all of Wednesday due to rain, but the framer made up for it on Thursday and Friday. The roofer is supposed to start Saturday, should have the shingles done in a day.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get going on setting-up the shop, I'm going to a Builder's Auction on Saturday to look at some additional materials. plan on starting on the siding on Sunday afternoon.

Gravedigger - 50 Amp service


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*

Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.



















These next 4 pics are the inside of the shop, the long back wall has slat board all the way across 4' off the floor for hanging jigs and things, and where I'll probably be staging most of my machines, except the table saw which will be set-up near the middle of the shop.




























This last pic is from the inside looking out toward the sliding door opening and the office.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


It's coming along great!


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


What is the size of your shop? Hopefully I'll be starting my new shop shortly and I am thinking of a 20' x 40' but still don't know if that is going to be enough in the long run.Right now I am using woodworking as a side job I hope to be able to move into a full time job in about 3 years.


----------



## RickInTexas (Apr 21, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's coming along well. What kind of exterior siding are you using, kinda looks like T1-11 ply, but can't tell for sure?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


Your making great progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


F.Little - My shop is 24×32, good luck moving to woodworking full time, hope your time frame workss out…

Rick - It is T1-11 5/8" thick


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop. I bet your just aching to plug in some tools.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


Building phase ….ah I remember it well. Nothing like a little sweat equity. Great progress so far, I'm sure you can see the finished product in your mind. keep sending the picsl
DocK


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


It's coming together, nicely! I see a lot of wonderful projects and happy times in that shop. ;^) Thanks for the pics and update.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Inside insulated - Outside Siding Going On*
> 
> Hey LumberJocks, I've been working on the shop the last couple of days and I've gotten the inside insulated and have started siding the outside. Here are a few pics of the work so far this week )Monday & Tuesday - June 4 & 5, 2007.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the construction.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*How I Spent My Vacation*

I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


oh yah. A door makes it "finished", doesn't it?? 
It's lookin' good!!!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


I have the "man door" ready to install, just ran out of gas yesterday, too tired to mess with it, but I'll get to it….lol


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Looks like a nice shop you got going there.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Your making great progress. Looking forward to seeing the inside with tools in it.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Yeeeehawwwwww! Spid-ato man could spin some stuff in that space! It's coming along, Horse!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Shop is coming along great. I wish I had more windows in mine. I work with the big door open a lot. But that doesn't work well in mosquito weather.


----------



## surplusdealdude (Jun 3, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Looks good.

Just make sure that you don't do so much work on the shop that you're too tired to get some projects done, LOL.


----------



## vin (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Looks awsome sawhorse! Now ain't the lil lady gonna be havin you work on the house a bit?
lol vin


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Karson, I bought some door opening mesh material for my old shop from the Carol Wright website, and I'll probably do that again for this one, works great for keeping out the bugs…

Thanks miles125, WayneC, mot and surplusdealdude….

Vinny, I have to wait until the lil lady paints the inside of the house and then I get to lay the laminate flooring and put-up the trim. Got a GREAT deal on 3 1/4" base molding at the auction, paid $0.27 per foot for it, and $0.37 per foot for 4" crown molding….


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


My dream *shop* will also have a wood floor. Better on the legs and feet. Your shop looks great. Good job.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Nice job Sawhorse. It looks like a great place to work.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Thanks fred & Bill…my other shop had a wood floor and it was much more forgiving on my knees than concrete. I have anti-fatigue mats to go in front of both my workbenches and all my shop machines as well.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Following your progress and lending moral support. Looks like you have your hands full between the house and shop. Things appear to be moving along nicely.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


It's looking good Sawhorse. When is the move in date?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *How I Spent My Vacation*
> 
> I was on vacation this past week and spent most of it working on the shop. I got a lot done, the windows are in, the siding is on and mostly trimmed, I did a little work on the inside; hanging the brackets for lumber storage, setting-up space to hang my clamps and I hung a peg board…but the most important thing was I got the sliding door hung!!!


Thanks for the support DocK16….I've been moving in tools and machines for the last week, we should be moving into the house (and shop) permanently by the end of July or the middle of August. It has rained here for the last 12 days straight and brought alot of work to a halt. Yesterday, Saturday July 7th, was the first day we didn't get any rain.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pictures from inside the New Shop*

Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.










This pic shows some of the cabinets I installed, I got them at an auction, brand new still in the boxes for about 1/2 of what they would cost retail










This pic show the left corner of the shop looking in from the sliding door, notice the 24" drum fan I hung in the corner, it really helps cool the shop along with the other fan I hung in the right corner as pictured in the next pic










Together, even on low these 2 fans work great to move the air in the shop lowering the temp drastically.










This pic is of the area behind the office (not finished with office yet) it shows my workbenches and clamps.


----------



## vin (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Lookin good SawHorse! The heck with the house, get that shop done!!!!
vin


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the shop Sawhorse.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


I'm working on it vinny, Thanks Karson


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


I agree with Vinny. Nice shop, must be pretty excited to make some sawdust in there.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, I can tell you that it sure is nice to be able to get to all my machines without having to move everything out of the way and then move it all back when I'm finished. The shop I had at the rent house was way too confining….now if I could just get power to the shop without having to run an extension cord 150 feet from the temp utility pole…....lol


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Sawhorse, you could do like I do- use a generator! Of course, it's the most expensive electricity I ever used…

Great find on the cabinets. It'd be hard to build something that cheap. No point in re-inventing the wheel.

I like the two fans. I'll have to keep that in mind for my own shop. Just moving the air would cut down on the air conditioning requirements.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Swell looking shop, you're going to have all kinds of fun now.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


Whats the CFM rating on those fans, and what do they weigh?


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


I really hadn't thought of using a generator Robert because the construction was going so well and then the rains came and slowed everthing down. Hopefully the rains have stopped for a while. my contrractor says we couls have power to the shop by the end of the week….fingers crossed…

Here are the specs on the fans Karson -

Heavy duty, 1/3HP motor generates continuous, powerful air movement 
2 speeds (2,800 cfm and 4,000 cfm) allows you to select the right amount of air for your conditions 
3-blades fan assembly powered by a vibration-free, direct drive design, to efficiently maximize motor energy 
Sturdy base with 4" wheels enable the fan to be moved anywhere with ease 
Tough 20-Gauge steel housing for durability 
Non-skid positioning legs provide a stable base 
Fan head can be rotated a full 180 degrees on the base, allowing air to be precisely where it's needed 
Included 9' power cord 
3.6 Amps 
UL listed 
Dimensions: 12" W x 26" dia. 
Weight: 44 lbs


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *Pictures from inside the New Shop*
> 
> Well, the rains has cost me about 2 weeks work on the new house and the shop, however I have been able to move my machines, workbenches and some tools into the shop. Here are some pics from inside the shop.
> 
> ...


congrats Sawhorse


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

*I've Finally got the Shop Operational*

I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…

Click the following link to see pics of my new shop….
http://www.sawhorseworkshop.com/shoptour2007b.html

You can click the Tour the Shop button on the bottom of this page to see the construction page documenting how I built the shop from the ground up.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Sweeet!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


I would move right in , that looks better then the house i live in. lol
Thats a great looking shop.


----------



## flippinfred (Nov 25, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


I can tell I've got a LONG way to go on collecting clamps! That is nicely done. BTW: My momma and two
older brothers were born in Cooper. I grew up visiting on weekends and got way too acquainted with a 
goose neck hoe handle to ever want to stay. Now I live in Arkansas….where my grandaddy and his family
left in 1892 to move to Delta County, TX…...full circle.


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Hey Sawhorse I did not know you were a lumberjock? I love your website and frequent it quite often and low and behold you're a lumberjock too! Good looking shop I must incorporate my office into my next shop for that must be handy.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a really nice shop. I would need a roadmap to get around in it. But I guess Texans always do things in a big way.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Wow - that is a really nice shop. I was in my sardine can sized shop today and I'd love to have that kind of space. Good for you.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Looks like a real nice shop! You are only about 45 miles north of me. I would like to stop by sometime
and check it out.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everyone…john, Scott Bryan and cajunpen - my first shop like most was in my garage, then I built one 12' x 22', then expanded that to 20' x 22', this time I decided to go alittle bigger and talller.

Yo biff_kpv, glad to know you're a Lumberjock too, thanks for the kind words about my web site.

flippinfred - just keep looking out for those sales and deals, garage sales and flea markets, and deals from Rockler, Woodcraft, Woodpecker etc..around Christmas time. My clamp collection has been YEARs in the making and I don't plan to stop now…you can never have too many clamps!!!

GaryK - I noticed when you joined Lumberjocks that you not that far away, been meaning to shoot you an e-mail I really like some of the projects you've posted and it would be great to discuss some ideas.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Sawhorse said:


> *I've Finally got the Shop Operational*
> 
> I've been working on the inside of the shop, setting-up the machines, work benches, etc…took some pictures this afternoon and thought I'd update you guys and gals….took longer than I'd expected, but now I can get back to woodworking…
> 
> ...


Very nice shop, looks very well laid out and easy to work in.


----------

